# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Giúp bạn cách để tìm những tấm vé máy bay đi Thanh Hóa giá rẻ

## timchuyenbay

Có rất nhiều bạn yêu mến với Thanh Hóa nhưng vì túi tiền hạn hẹp nên chưa một lần nào được đặt chân đến đây. Vì thế hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẻ đến các bạn cách làm để đi đến Thanh Hóa tiết kiệm nhất. Đầu tiên phải nói đến chi phí đi lại, đây là khoản chi phí tốn kém nhất cho những người ở xa, như Tp Hồ Chí Minh chẳng hạn. Nên bạn cần săn được những chiếc vé máy bay khuyến mãi giá rẻ. Bạn có thể tìm trên vietjet.net để có được mức giá phù hợp nhất nhé.


Giá vé máy bay đi Thanh Hóa thông thường sẽ ở mức từ 1,4 triệu đến 3 triệu. Tuy nhiên nếu thường xuyên theo dõi các chương trình khuyến mãi hay tranh thủ đặt vé máy bay đi Thanh Hóa vietjet tại đây sớm bạn có thể tiết kiệm được rất nhiều đấy. Ví dụ nếu bạn săn được vé 0 đồng của Vietjet hay 8 đồng, 11 đồng của Jestar thì giá vé máy bay cho hành trình Sài Gòn – Thanh Hóa chỉ là dưới 1 triệu. Để di chuyển trong thành phố thì việc tiếp theo bạn phải làm là di chuyển ra đầu chợ Thanh Hóa để tìm thuê một chiếc xe máy với giá cực rẻ chỉ 60k/ngày thôi, tính thêm khoản 50k tiền xăng là bạn đã thoải mái vi vu đến mọi địa điểm mà bạn yêu thích ở Thanh Hóa rồi.

Về khoản ăn uống thì bạn yên tâm nhé, đồ ăn ở Thanh Hóa rất rẻ. Tuy nhiên bạn nên đi ăn quán mà có giá niêm yết sẵn hoặc tốt nhất là hỏi giá trước, nhất là khi đi ăn ở chợ đêm Thanh Hóa để tránh trường hợp bị chém đến xanh mặt nha. Vài địa chỉ uy tín cho bạn đây. Buổi sáng bạn có thể ăn bánh mì xíu mại ở đường Hoàng Diệu, với một phần là 12k gọi thêm 1 ổ bánh mì 2k nữa là 14k, đủ no cho một sự khởi đầu hành trình. Mách bạn một điểm nữa là giá vé tết 2018 tháng 8, 9, 10 cho hành trình đi và đến Thanh Hóa đang cực kì khuyến mãi đấy. Nếu có một tình yêu đối với nơi đây thì đừng bỏ qua cơ hội này nhé.

----------

